# Proper oil for a 1997 VW Jetta with 156,000 miles



## roy.vanegas (Jul 24, 2008)

hi,
i'm about to change the oil on my 1997 vw jetta (i bought it used two months ago) and was wondering which oil viscosity to use. i've read that castrol sae 5w-40 is best.
thanks,
roy


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

5w40 is good but that is a synthetic oil and personally i would not use synthetic oil in your motor, i work at an oil change shop and personally i would recomend 10w40 or 10w30 perferibally a high mileagle oil or mayb grab a bottle of oil treatment to add up to that, every day people come in to my shop with your motor and most of the time its hurting pretty bad so i would use a heavyer weight, personally i use 20w50 in my 8v and i think its great, every now and than people come in to my shop requesting 15w40 thats a standart weight deisle oil but it dosent hurt


----------



## roy.vanegas (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks. i think i'm going to go with 10w 30. any brand suggestions?


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

i would use valvoline maxlife 10w30


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Proper oil for a 1997 VW Jetta with 156,000 miles (roy.vanegas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roy.vanegas* »_i'm about to change the oil on my 1997 vw jetta (i bought it used two months ago) and was wondering which oil viscosity to use. i've read that castrol sae 5w-40 is best.


What does the OWNER'S MANUAL say?


----------



## roy.vanegas (Jul 24, 2008)

after all my research, i decided on mobil 1 high mileage 10w 30.


----------

